# Step On - Ion, Photon or Ruler for big intermediate rider



## makinit1212 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey ya’ll. I’ll be buying a set of Step Ons next week. I’m a bigger rider, about 250 pounds. And I have a larger foot, size 12. I’m currently still riding my very first set up from three years ago. The boot Salomon Dialogue Wide size 11.5 US/ 46.33 Euro. Shoe size is 12.

I’ve reached the level in my riding where I pretty much just enjoy groomed runs (blues) and offshoots into the woods. I don’t get much air (1ft) and I don’t ride switch. When I’m doing little cuts into the woods I seem to struggle scrubbing speed and controlling myself as well as I would like. Board? Boots? Experience? Weight? All of the above? Who knows. But I’m thinking I may want to choose a boot that will help me with controlling myself in there. Other than that I’m not really concerned about the park or anything like that I just want to get what’s going to be most comfortable. Perhaps the widest boot is the best option. Perhaps the most comfortable is. Comfort would be my main concern followed by the ability to control the board better in the woods. After that I just wanna have a good time on the groomers. 

6ft tall
250lbs
Size 12 foot
Beginner/intermediate
Actual foot dimensions - 28.5cm x 10.75cm
Salomon Dialogue Wide - Size 11.5
Ride Machete 164W

All feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

makinit1212 said:


> Hey ya’ll. I’ll be buying a set of Step Ons next week. I’m a bigger rider, about 250 pounds. And I have a larger foot, size 12. I’m currently still riding my very first set up from three years ago. The boot Salomon Dialogue Wide size 11.5 US/ 46.33 Euro. Shoe size is 12.
> 
> I’ve reached the level in my riding where I pretty much just enjoy groomed runs (blues) and offshoots into the woods. I don’t get much air (1ft) and I don’t ride switch. When I’m doing little cuts into the woods I seem to struggle scrubbing speed and controlling myself as well as I would like. Board? Boots? Experience? Weight? All of the above? Who knows. But I’m thinking I may want to choose a boot that will help me with controlling myself in there. Other than that I’m not really concerned about the park or anything like that I just want to get what’s going to be most comfortable. Perhaps the widest boot is the best option. Perhaps the most comfortable is. Comfort would be my main concern followed by the ability to control the board better in the woods. After that I just wanna have a good time on the groomers.
> 
> ...


Hi Mak,

28.5 cm is Mondopoint 285 or US size 10.5 in snowboard boots. It is always important to ride in your Mondopoint size but it is critical in step in/on boots as there is no external binding to mitigate the problems cause by slop. 10.75 cm wide is an E width at your foot size but the step on boots are not produced in alternate widths (all are D). In my opinion (if the above measurements are accurate) you should look at other options. 

STOKED!


----------



## makinit1212 (Jan 9, 2018)

I appreciate your reply. I double checked the numbers and one foot is 28.6 and the the other is like 28.8. I currently wear those 11.5 and they were very snug when I bought them used. They packed out perfectly however. In fact, I need to make sure my nails are trimmed or they are too tight. I rock the old school style wigwam socks in case that is a factor but the idea of a 10.5 is out of the question. They would be waaaay too tight. Maybe there is something I am missing with this mondopoint sizing?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

makinit1212 said:


> I appreciate your reply. I double checked the numbers and one foot is 28.6 and the the other is like 28.8. I currently wear those 11.5 and they were very snug when I bought them used. They packed out perfectly however. In fact, I need to make sure my nails are trimmed or they are too tight. I rock the old school style wigwam socks in case that is a factor but the idea of a 10.5 is out of the question. They would be waaaay too tight. Maybe there is something I am missing with this mondopoint sizing?


Hi,

The foot size range for Mondopoint 290 is 28.6 to 29.0. That is a size 11 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width at that size. The Dialogue Wide is a good choice for you (only Salomon's Wide boots are designed for E width) but the correct size will be US 11. I would not suggest the Burton Step-on system for your specifics.

STOKED


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

The likely reason they feel fine is 1) your foot is wide so the larger boot is correct for width, but not length, and 2) most people don’t understand how snug boots should really fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

New member here

Thanks @Wiredsport for the sizing information

I have a similar issue as @makinit1212. 

Should I be considering the Step On? 
My feet are 31cm by 11.5cm, according to the measuring instructions

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sunspot said:


> New member here
> 
> Thanks @Wiredsport for the sizing information
> 
> ...


Hi Sun,

31 cm is Mondopoint 310 or size 13 in snowboard boots. 11.5 is at the higher end of the size rang for E width. This will not be a good fit for the ("normal" width) step-on system. If you would like me to confirm your measurements please post up bare foot images and i will be happy to have a look. 

STOKED!


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks @ Wiredsport

So I can't post images or links because I am new

Let me figure this out


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

Maybe this will work


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

Sorry I messed that up @ Wiredsport

and I do not want to spam the thread as my first thing 

How would I confirm the measurement?

Sorry


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sunspot said:


> Sorry I messed that up @ Wiredsport
> 
> and I do not want to spam the thread as my first thing
> 
> ...


Hi,

I believe you can post images to an external site and then add links here.


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

@Wiredsport

I am sorry I still can't

"To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have 4 posts.

Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post."

Just reconfirming, in the meantime, am I pressing my foot against the wall or am I touching the wall?

Thanks again for the patience


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the patience, @ Wiredsport

Does this work?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/onq4jeiue0lxrh4/2018-11-13 19.01.27.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ksvjct5azs5rdo7/2018-11-13 19.03.23.jpg?dl=0

Thanks again


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sunspot said:


> Thanks for the patience, @ Wiredsport
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> ...


Yes, that works. Please take those measurements again. Please do not use that box. Just mark your foot on the floor and measure straight out to the mark (mark at the end of the longest toe for length and at the widest point for width. Your foot position is fine in both images but your tape is bent and crooked in both and the box that you are using as a square is not straight. Please take images of your new measurements as well. STOKED!


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, that works. Please take those measurements again. Please do not use that box. Just mark your foot on the floor and measure straight out to the mark (mark at the end of the longest toe for length and at the widest point for width. Your foot position is fine in both images but your tape is bent and crooked in both and the box that you are using as a square is not straight. Please take images of your new measurements as well. STOKED!


Thanks for the advice, @Wiredsport

Is this any better?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sunspot said:


> Thanks for the advice, @Wiredsport
> 
> Is this any better?
> 
> Thanks for the advice


Hi Sunspot,

Thanks for those additional images. That is a great measuring tool. If it was printed, however,please confirm with a ruler that the scale was correct and that the measurements on the page are correct. 

If all that is correct then you have a Mondo 315 foot which is US size 13.5 in snowboard boots and your width is actually a bit on the narrow side. The Step on boots are only produced up to size 13 (and you are significantly over that). Thanks.


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks so much, @Wiredsport

I will keep looking 

Have a great season


----------



## makinit1212 (Jan 9, 2018)

For those that come to this thread in the future, I went with the Photon in a size 12. I met the Burton rep at the store local to me which was very convenient. I tried on both the Ruler and Photon for a while. I think I was there for 2 hours. It was a very tough decision. I'm actually glad they did not have the Ions in the store.

I am coming off a very soft boot, especially after years of my big ass breaking them in. I brought them with me too and compared them to both Step Ons for comparison. And I brought along my riding socks as well. It was pointed out to me that the Rulers would likely also get pretty soft after a season or two because of weight. I agree. The older boots were much stiffer when I first got them. The photons were stiffer and more narrow but I honestly don't know what either will really feel like until I have a couple days on the. Just tried to make the best decision I could.

I went with a size 12 and that was an easy decision. They fit me perfectly snug and I am very confident they will pack out perfectly. Heat molded in the store a little bit as well. You may notice earlier in this thread that my foot measurement calls for a 10 or 10.5 but honestly that would had been extremely small. I either can't seem to use a tape measure or something doesn't ass up. Likely would not had gotten my foot in a 10.5. I wear size 12 in almost every single thing that goes on my foot. I had heard that Burton was good about this and it seem so. My previous boots are an 11.5 though, so I was skeptical. I will try to update this post after a few days on the hill.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

makinit1212 said:


> For those that come to this thread in the future, I went with the Photon in a size 12. I met the Burton rep at the store local to me which was very convenient. I tried on both the Ruler and Photon for a while. I think I was there for 2 hours. It was a very tough decision. I'm actually glad they did not have the Ions in the store.
> 
> I am coming off a very soft boot, especially after years of my big ass breaking them in. I brought them with me too and compared them to both Step Ons for comparison. And I brought along my riding socks as well. It was pointed out to me that the Rulers would likely also get pretty soft after a season or two because of weight. I agree. The older boots were much stiffer when I first got them. The photons were stiffer and more narrow but I honestly don't know what either will really feel like until I have a couple days on the. Just tried to make the best decision I could.
> 
> I went with a size 12 and that was an easy decision. They fit me perfectly snug and I am very confident they will pack out perfectly. Heat molded in the store a little bit as well. You may notice earlier in this thread that my foot measurement calls for a 10 or 10.5 but honestly that would had been extremely small. I either can't seem to use a tape measure or something doesn't ass up. Likely would not had gotten my foot in a 10.5. I wear size 12 in almost every single thing that goes on my foot. I had heard that Burton was good about this and it seem so. My previous boots are an 11.5 though, so I was skeptical. I will try to update this post after a few days on the hill.


Hi Makinit,

You have a piece of misinformation there. Burton boots at size 12 are would equate to a Brannock shoe size of 13.5. Sadly stores (and reps) get this wrong every day. You are likely adjusting up in size to accommodate your E width foot. We see this a lot. Your US boot size is 10.5. A size 12 will not serve you well. It will become noticeable after break (typically about two weeks of riding) in and degrade from there. 1.5 sizes too large is a huge deal in snowboard boots.

STOKED!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Makinit,
> 
> You have a piece of misinformation there. Burton boots at size 12 are would equate to a Brannock shoe size of 13.5. Sadly stores (and reps) get this wrong every day. You are likely adjusting up in size to accommodate your E width foot. We see this a lot. Your US boot size is 10.5. A size 12 will not serve you well. It will become noticeable after break (typically about two weeks of riding) in and degrade from there. 1.5 sizes too large is a huge deal in snowboard boots.
> 
> STOKED!


I agree with him. 90% of snowboard shop workers dont know shoe vs boot sizing. Your compensating length for your needed width. In the end it is probably going to have an effect on how worn out your feet and lower legs get while riding. 

Also given your data, i would have gone with the ion. They are maekted as a stiff boot but they market to the average, 170 lb male. Your 70+ lbs of leverage makes them a mid line stiffness boot but higher qualitybuild..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Argo said:


> I agree with him. 90% of snowboard shop workers dont know shoe vs boot sizing. Your compensating length for your needed width. In the end it is probably going to have an effect on how worn out your feet and lower legs get while riding.
> 
> Also given your data, i would have gone with the ion. They are maekted as a stiff boot but they market to the average, 170 lb male. Your 70+ lbs of leverage makes them a mid line stiffness boot but higher qualitybuild..


I have sat through numerous "rep clinics" at our shops over the years where various reps would try to advise our employees on how to sell what we had in stock. "Massage the fit", etc. Basically make the sale regardless of fit. A shop's interest and customer interest does not always align. If they have a pile of 12.5's in back, but only a few 12's and 13's what get's suggested? You really need to go in knowing your correct Mondopoint size, your width and being firm on that.

STOKED!


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Resurrecting a 10 month old thread, but it was a super helpful read.

My measurements are:

10.375" long (to second toe) - 26.3525 cm
3.875" wide - 9.8425 cm

Could be a tad off, but if it is, its erring on the small size only by a tick on the tape measure. Also I'm 5'9" 155lbs with low volume ankles/calves.

According to the monodopoint charts it apprears i fall just in between a 8.5 and 9? In this case, maybe even a touch closer to 9? Should I be going for a 9 then? And it would appear that a step on would work for me in a 9? They have a deal on a last season setup of step on bindings and ions in a 9 for $700 and I'm thinking about it. I have a brand new pair of 9 TM-3's ($275) sitting next to me, but I can still return them and sell of my two bindings if I decide this system works well for me.

Thoughts? And thanks for the expert advice. I can't believe how clueless people at shops are in regards to fit. I was put in a 9.5 by multiple shops the last two years.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jsil said:


> Resurrecting a 10 month old thread, but it was a super helpful read.
> 
> My measurements are:
> 
> ...


Hi jsil,

26.35 is mid range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. The range for 265 is 26.1 to 26.5 cm. 9.845 is an E width at your size. Only one boot manufacturer produces boots for E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Salomon Synapse Wide are terrific choices. 

STOKED!


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi jsil,
> 
> 26.35 is mid range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. The range for 265 is 26.1 to 26.5 cm. 9.845 is an E width at your size. Only one boot manufacturer produces boots for E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Salomon Synapse Wide are terrific choices.
> 
> STOKED!


Wiredsport,

So I'm looking for a 8.5 E. I read in another of your posts that the Burton wides are EEE, but I see that K2 Maysis comes in a wide. Are these a good choice too or is Salomon truly the only wide (E) boot manufacturer? 

Thanks so much for the help. I'm truly stunned that the countless shops that have put me in a brannock never said any of this. The only reason I'm asking for advice now, measuring my mondo, etc is because I was fitted for ski boots and they said I could fit in a 25.5 for a performance fit or 26/26.5 for a comfort fit!


----------

